# Grabber de News (NZB)



## Fractal (10 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai essayé pas mal de grabbers de news pour finalement utiliser Unison mais je constate un bug bizarre.

1) J'ai une liste de fichier dans la file d'attente de download.
2) Je quitte Unison en sauvant la file d'attente
3) Je clique sur un autre NZB, Unison s'ouvre et ajoute les fichier en tête de liste (il garde les fichiers précédents)

Après le téléchargement, je constate que certains fichiers sont corrompus (en réalité j'ai l'impression qu'unison se mélange les pinceaux entre les différents fichiers). Les tailles ne correspondent pas... Est-ce que quelqu'un a rencontré ce problème?

Je passerais bien sous un autre Grabber, mais malheureusement le choix est plutôt limité sous Mac (ahh Newsleecher :'( )...

iGrabNews ne fonctionne pas chez moi : quand je charge un NZB, il crash et revient sur le bureau.

Connaissez vous des alternatives?


----------



## Fractal (11 Mai 2008)

Bon, j'ai finalement décidé d'utiliser SABnzbd. L'interface est un peu brouillon (interface Web) mais niveau fonction, il assure : PAR2 et DéRAR automatique!


----------



## cedschmurz (19 Novembre 2008)

Ben chez moi _SABnzdb_ ne se lance pas 

Enfin si, il se lance, la liste des _name_ est bien en place, on peut voir le temps total, le temps restant...tout est à peu près bon dans la théorie...Mais dans la pratique, rien ne se lance 

Je comprends pas là :rateau:
Je suis chez Free donc j'ai bien news.free.fr;
En numéro de port j'ai mis 119. J'ai lu qque part qu'il fallait peut-être mettre 80 j'ai donc mis aussi;
J'avoue que dans la colonne _mode_...ben je ne sais pas trop à quoi cela correspond 

'Fin bref tout ça pour dire que ça ne se lance pas, et que malgré qques tutoriaux ici et là...j'ai pas compris grand chose :rose:

A vot' bon c&#339;ur 


Bon, comme expliqué ici, les logiciels "internet", on en parle dans "internet et réseau". On déménage !


----------



## cedschmurz (19 Novembre 2008)

Bon, à présent, sans que je ne sache le pourquoi du comment, tous les fichiers (enfin y en avait que 3) se sont effacés de la liste des téléchargements en cours de SABnzbd 
à  l'allumage de l'ordi aucun soucis, ils y étaient, ça téléchargeait même eek...enfin à 1,59 Ko/sec , pis qques secondes plus tard plus rien, plus de fichiers ds la liste des téléchargements


----------



## LuLuPanda (10 Février 2009)

Désolé de répondre aussi tard mais je crois que j'ai compris ton problème.
Tu dis que les fichiers que tu reçois ne font pas la taille qu'il devrait?
A mon avis c'est juste qu'ils étaient depuis longtemps sur le serveur,
et que la "rétention" est mauvaise.
Si tu passes par free, les fichiers sont conservées moins de 1 mois, donc petit à petit 
les fichiers sont effacés pour laisser la place aux autres.
Donc les fichiers que tu télécharges sont incomplets.

En tout cas moi je suis très content de unison. Avant j'utilisais grabit grâce à darwine
mais en ayant marre de quelques bugs liés à l'émulation j'ai cherché un remplaçant.
Je trouve même unison plus confortable d'utilisation que grabit. Une fois qu'on a compris
son fonctionnement c'est un jeu d'enfant.


----------



## marseille_team (29 Novembre 2009)

bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur ce forum, je viens d'acheter un imac de dernière génération avec écran oled de 21.5 pouces etc etc car windows je n'en pouvais plus j'ai piqué une crise de nerf dessus voilà sur windows je me servais de sabnzb je l'ai téléchargé et installé sur mon imac mais probème quand je prend un fichier nzb il reste en format document et j'ai un message d'erreur bien sûr dans sabnzb comme quoi il ne peut pas ouvrir les fichiers documents j'ai cherché de partout sans succès pourriez vous me dire comme associer les nzb a sabnzb pour info j'ai pris firefox pour mac

sous safari cela fait pareille bien sûr, j'ai pu faire marcher les nzb sur unison mais sabnzb est bien meilleur 

Merci de vos réponses.


----------

